# Please help: Dell Inspiron Mini really slow!



## Ghostface1 (May 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

My Dell Inspiron Mini keeps getting slower with time. This week it takes about five minutes to load up after I sign in. The wallpaper stays black for a while before starting. I've ran a virus scan and used CC Cleaner, but still no luck. 

Any ideas? Please help!! I need to use it for an assignment soon .

I have a strange feeling it's some annoying Dell program suddenly slowing it down. At the moment I can't even delete an mp3 without it freezing. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the article below and try the steps mentioned.

Is your PC running slow…? | | Tech Support Forum


----------

